# Free Betta Collages



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I just like making/editing pictures, like cropping, sharpening, doing collages etc. i would LOVE to do some of your bettas


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i would love one  just let me get come pictures.... haha


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would love a collage of my new male


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

alright, do you have more photo's of him... like a bunchof htem lol, how ever many you want i guess...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He hasn't arrived yet, so no.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh... alright, well .... when does he get there? he's beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He gets here around June 27th, I'll be sure to post pictures when he does get here.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

alright, well let me know and i will definitely do a collage of him.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

hmm... how do i insert the pictures into the message?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

go to 'go advanced' and click the paperclip. choose it and upload it


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Please do my male, his name is lucky


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry i cant get anymore pictures of the white one, hes shy and keeps hiding from my camera


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I will do both collages after work today!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Mo's










CJConcepcion's











I hope you like them


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

oh wow thank you very much!!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

mhm...


----------

